
The Hubble Space Telescope Is Falling - breadbox
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-hubble-space-telescope-is-falling-96951f3e50e1
======
pinewurst
"The only planned apparatus capable of servicing or boosting Hubble, NASA’s
Space Launch System, has already seen its first planned flight slip behind
schedule."

I hardly think that a rendezvous demands the capabilities of SLS (or the
Senate Launch System as I choose to think of it). Really any booster that can
get to a ~300mi orbit with a reasonable payload could do the job.

